# Help! Accuair Vu4 problem



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

This is my first ever air install. I've never even ridden in an air bagged car! It's a switchspeed system on a Mk2.

When I went to air up for the first time, it seemed to work fine. The compressors kicked in when the power went on, and they filled for a while. Then I noticed my drivers rear was inflating and sure enough, I check the rear left needle on the gauge and it's reading 60 PSI and climbing without even touching the controller. 

All the others work like normal, just that #3 seems to be stuck open...I tried holding dump and fill simultaneously a couple times but nothing helped. 

Help a noobie out!


Pic of it resting on the tie rods, needs a notch:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

it sounds like you might have a faulty valve. is it the accu-air manifold as well(note to self look at the title of the thread before you post:banghead:?) You might be able to take it apart and take a look at it. I would call and talk with reno, if it's a new manifold. He's been great to troubleshoot stuff.

car looks great


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

fasttt600 said:


> it sounds like you might have a faulty valve. is it the accu-air manifold as well(note to self look at the title of the thread before you post:banghead:?) You might be able to take it apart and take a look at it. I would call and talk with reno, if it's a new manifold. He's been great to troubleshoot stuff.
> 
> car looks great



Thanks! 

I did end up talking to Reno last night and he pointed me in the right direction, even offered to send me the pin spanner for free. 

Props to accuair! Hopefully ill have this resolved today.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, Accuair's customer service is pretty on point. The Vu4 is surprisingly simple once you open it up.. I used a set of needle nose pliers to check the solenoids, cleaned them up and everything worked perfect. Also.. be sure your controller is plugged ALL THE WAY in, I thought mine was and i lost half function but not all... very confused at first :beer:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

I took a careful look through the "in" ports and found what appears to be a squished O-ring. It's coming apart soon to confirm and hopefully it will be up and running soon.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

maybe teflon tape to stuck in the valve


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

fookerbob said:


> maybe teflon tape to stuck in the valve


If you read the post above, there was an o-ring squished in between the valve.


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

OldSkoolRabbit said:


> If you read the post above, there was an o-ring squished in between the valve.



that belongs there


----------

